# Ex best friend unblocked me on Facebook?



## kitsunegirl15 (Dec 10, 2012)

Basically my best friend of a long time and I got into a huuuuge fight. Long story short, she thought I was harassing her via fake text messages. I was hurt she couldn't trust me and it ended with me blowing up at her and saying some terrible things. She said I was full of sh*t, that she wanted nothing more to do with me and blocked me on Facebook for more than a year.

Well today I noticed a tag from a long time ago and sure enough, I was unblocked. The thing is, she blocked another friend who she thought was involved with what happened. I asked her if she'd been unblocked and she said no. I just find it odd I was the only one? I still care about her and I miss her, but I really don't want to message her because of her saying before that she didn't want contact with me again.


----------



## Yu89 (Jun 10, 2018)

Why not send her a message? Nothing could go wrong at this point.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I guess it's now a matter of your Pride vs Urge to Refriend her.


----------



## kitsunegirl15 (Dec 10, 2012)

I guess my thing is that when I used to try talking to her to work things out she would threaten reporting me to the police for "harassment" so I just stopped. I don't know if she just overreacted but I took it seriously.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

If you're on Facebook, you've got bigger problems than who your friends are.


----------



## kitsunegirl15 (Dec 10, 2012)

WillYouStopDave said:


> If you're on Facebook, you've got bigger problems than who your friends are.


Honestly, situations like this are the reason why I hate Facebook lol. I get on mostly for group chats I'm a part of for events and such. ^^


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky (Mar 6, 2018)

kitsunegirl15 said:


> Honestly, situations like this are the reason why I hate Facebook lol. I get on mostly for group chats I'm a part of for events and such. ^^


For me, situations like that are the reason i no longer use social media. lol


----------



## kitsunegirl15 (Dec 10, 2012)

LightUpTheAzureSky said:


> kitsunegirl15 said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly, situations like this are the reason why I hate Facebook lol. I get on mostly for group chats I'm a part of for events and such. ^^
> ...


Mhm it can be toxic.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

kitsunegirl15 said:


> I still care about her and I miss her


So, send her a message telling her this. (I wouldn't dredge up the past, though.)

Just keep your expectations here very low, if that's what you decide to do.


----------



## kitsunegirl15 (Dec 10, 2012)

I honestly don't know when she unblocked me. I've graduated college, been traveling, and am in the process of starting a new job so I haven't really even had time to worry about her the past several months. I guess I'll wait a little while before I initiate anything. Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I'd say give it a shot. See what she has to say if she responds. The worst case scenario is that she will ignore you or block you, which will give you a definite answer as to where you stand. Think about how you will send the message since it's been some time.

I agree with others who say that they don't have social media for this reason. Way too much drama and the people who get involved with likes and comments are worse than those perpetrating it.


----------

